# Trodizzle: Quarter 3, 2017



## trodizzle (May 18, 2017)

Trodizzle: Quarter 3, 2017

What's up bro's and broette's!

It's ya boy Tdizzle back again for another quarter of fun and joy in the gym!

If you are unaware, a while back I took a job that has me working at home. Due to this, I started to build my own home gym which is where I do most of my work at nowadays. 

Here's a current pic of my setup:







For quite a few months I only had the power rack, a barbell, and Olympic plates so my training was based around that gear. Recently I purchased a set of Powerblocks (5-70lb set) and a Spud Pulley system so I could add some variety to my routine.

Adding these few items to my home gym has skyrocketed the variety of lifts I can perform. I have 17 different chest exercises, 28 different shoulder exercises, 21 different tricep exercises, 19 different quad exercises, 14 different hamstring exercises, 13 different back exercises, 24 different bicep exercises, and 10 different ab exercises at my disposal.

I plan to use a 6 day split as follows (Shout out to MrRippedZilla for some of his insight posted here):

Monday - Chest (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Shoulders (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Triceps (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps)
Tuesday - Quads (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Hamstrings (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), (**** calves)
Wednesday - Back (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Biceps (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Abs (2 exercises, 3 sets of AMRAP), (**** forearms)
Thursday - Chest (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Shoulders (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Triceps (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps)
Friday - Quads (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Hamstrings (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps)
Saturday - Back (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Biceps (2 exercises, 3 sets of 8-12 reps), Abs (2 exercises, 3 sets of AMRAP)
Sunday - Off or Cardio

I will shoot for a resting time of 60 seconds between sets, with 90 seconds at the end of each lift giving me time to set up my next lift (move shit around, etc). Using the 3 set at 8-12 rep range and a 2:1:2 tempo, each muscle group will see a time under tension of about 6 minutes.

Now, I'm getting ready to run a cycle. The cycle is going to consist of 500mg of Test C, 450mg of Bold C, and 1mg of Anastrozole (AI) per week, for 20 weeks.

Here is my list of available exercises that will be rotated and vary each workout to keep things fresh and work the muscles from all sorts of angles (Note, you can ignore the BB.com Rating, that was just used to help me build my list of available lifts using their exercise database but that isn't used as any kind of priority or schedule per say):

Chest





Shoulders





Triceps





Quads





Hamstrings





Back





Biceps





Abs





Physique as of 5/18/2017


----------



## trodizzle (May 18, 2017)

5/18/2017

Chest





Shoulders





Triceps


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 18, 2017)

Looks good Dizz. Basic push pull legs type split. Make sure u rotate what u start with on each day 

Edit: I shouldn't say u HAVE to rotate what u start with, but when I did this type of split rotating what I started with brought the best results. On push day u can hammer chest first every time then move to shoulders when they are already tired from bench. You get the idea. Lol


----------



## stonetag (May 18, 2017)

Most excellent representation of gym, and workout breakdown.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2017)

You're a stud. Looking good and only getting better.


----------



## trodizzle (May 19, 2017)

05/19/2017

First day doing legs in a while due to an injury, starting light.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2017)

Came for the spreadsheet, stayed for the home gym pr0n.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 19, 2017)

Ahhh shiiiiiittttt!!!! Time to work!!! Savage!


----------



## DF (May 19, 2017)

Heavy weight! Do it!


----------



## trodizzle (May 19, 2017)

DF said:


> Heavy weight! Do it!



When it comes, it comes. I'm sure over time it will get there. Keeping to my rep targets, focusing on form and time under tension right now. The last thing I need is a visit to snap city at the start of a cycle. It's a marathon, not a sprint, you guys know this.


----------



## trodizzle (May 21, 2017)

05/20/2017

Gear arrived from Amazon.com today. Cycle starts Monday.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2017)

I don't like all these sets of 8-12. I mean they are ok but u ever gonna go to the 4-7 range? Not always, but to push that heavy weight a little and put some serious mass on? Especially the compound movements! 

Time to pack that mass on Dizz!


----------



## trodizzle (May 21, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't like all these sets of 8-12. I mean they are ok but u ever gonna go to the 4-7 range? Not always, but to push that heavy weight a little and put some serious mass on? Especially the compound movements!
> 
> Time to pack that mass on Dizz!



Eventually I may start to alternate and add in different rep ranges, but not right this moment. I want to see what I can get results wise keeping the TUT high and making sure I keep it so that the 11th and 12th reps are hard as shit to perform, or that I'm hitting failure as I get to them, all while keeping proper form. This seems to be the sweet spot for hypertrophy from all sorts of sources, not just some shit i'm dreaming up. Also, with the heavier weight, stuff I could only push for 4-7 reps, I'm more susceptible to injuring myself, or having shit form just to try and "lift heavy." With this much variety, and performing so many lifts that are foreign to me (Spell Caster's. Zottman Curl's, Jefferson Squats, etc.), I need to pay very close attention to my form to make sure I'm performing the lifts properly and that I'm in control of the weight for the entire lift. Of course, this also means it will take me a bit of time to find the proper weights for these exercises but I'm okay with that, and as I learn what that weight is, the option to add in heavier weighted sets starts to open up. I'm sure there will be may different points of views on this, it's an age old argument that people have debated for years and will continue to debate, but I know my body and I'd rather be safe than sorry.

"Research and years of training have previously shown that the rep range of 1–6 reps per set is best for increasing muscle strength; and the rep range of 7–12 reps per set is best for increasing muscle growth; while reps of 12 and higher are best for increasing muscle endurance."

"The magic behind 10-12 rep range is time under tension."

"Training for hypertrophy 6-12 seconds, again TUT is paid attention to."

"If you're training for muscle size, choose a weight at which you reach muscle failure in the 8-12-rep range."


----------



## BRICKS (May 21, 2017)

Strong work brother.  Looking good.


----------



## Mythos (May 21, 2017)

Good work tro. On the subject of higher reps, I have a hard time picking weights working in that 12 rep range..it's either too light and doing nothing or I have to drop reps off later sets just to keep a decent pace. 
Working around some injury issues I've found  some things that work for me that aren't heavy low rep. Mostly i use a lot of supersets and sometimes even trisets, 7-8 reps on the first exercise and then something like 12-10-8 near failure for reps for the second part of the ss. It's nice when you get older and you have a lot of stuff in your bag of tricks..but then I guess that's when you need them to avoid injury lol. 
But yeah, I highly recommend supersets..once you find what works it's a hell of a rush and you can use them to really do some damage you wouldn't normally be able to with lower weights.


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Good work tro. On the subject of higher reps, I have a hard time picking weights working in that 12 rep range..it's either too light and doing nothing or I have to drop reps off later sets just to keep a decent pace.
> Working around some injury issues I've found  some things that work for me that aren't heavy low rep. Mostly i use a lot of supersets and sometimes even trisets, 7-8 reps on the first exercise and then something like 12-10-8 near failure for reps for the second part of the ss. It's nice when you get older and you have a lot of stuff in your bag of tricks..but then I guess that's when you need them to avoid injury lol.
> But yeah, I highly recommend supersets..once you find what works it's a hell of a rush and you can use them to really do some damage you wouldn't normally be able to with lower weights.



I've discovered the same thing, when working in this rep range I've been focusing on two things, not just stopping at 12 because I reach 12, but making sure if I do stop there, it's because that 12th rep I was barely able to get out (with proper form still). I've experienced the same thing in regards to the drop in reps as you mentioned. While I'm still figuring out the correct weight for this rep range with many of these newer lifts, when I do find it, It looks just like you described. Set 1 I may be able to hit 12, set 2 is maybe 10, then set 3 is around 8. But, to me, that's just fine. The RANGE is 8-12 (or 6-12 depending on what source you site) so as long as I land in that range, I'm happy. I've I'm going over 12, I need more weight, if I'm under 8 I need a bit less weight.

Supersets I've done in the past, but with this weight, and keeping the rest between sets at 60 seconds, I would be dying with zero break going from set 1 of exercise A to set 1 of exercise B and then repeating. I have to force myself to start lifting again at 60 seconds many times as my mind is saying "rest more" but I push myself to get back into it.

Good points though, we seem to have noticed the same thing.


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

5/21/2017

Lifting day off, cardio only.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2017)

I wasn't saying just do heavier weight lower reps. I'm saying after those sets of 8-12 grab something heavier and bang out 4-6 reps and use a little momentum or whatever. Familiarize yourself with them heavy weights and soon they'll be you're 8-12 rep weights. Push yourself to also get stronger and the size will follow.


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wasn't saying just do heavier weight lower reps. I'm saying after those sets of 8-12 grab something heavier and bang out 4-6 reps and use a little momentum or whatever. Familiarize yourself with them heavy weights and soon they'll be you're 8-12 rep weights. Push yourself to also get stronger and the size will follow.



Gotcha, good idea!


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

Current calf status, trying to make snake proud!


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

05/22/2017

First day of my cycle, 250mg test cyp, 225mg bold cyp, 0.5mg Anaztrozole


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 22, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> 05/22/2017
> 
> First day of my cycle, 250mg test cyp, 225mg bold cyp, 0.5mg Anaztrozole



Dude I love those shoes lol!!man you're doing good brother keep it up!!!


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Dude I love those shoes lol!!man you're doing good brother keep it up!!!



Ha! Thanks! My last Nike Pegasus running shoes lasted me like 9 years until they looked so horrible I had to finally look at buying new ones. The current model, the Pegasus 33's are $120 per pair usually but I found these crazy color ones for $40 in size 13 and I couldn't pass them up. I wasn't going to pay an extra $80 just for a different color and the exact same shoe. I've actually started to dig the color, bright as shit, lots of compliments surprisingly (a little ball busting but F the haters) and they are super comfortable.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 22, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Ha! Thanks! My last Nike Pegasus running shoes lasted me like 9 years until they looked so horrible I had to finally look at buying new ones. The current model, the Pegasus 33's are $120 per pair usually but I found these crazy color ones for $40 in size 13 and I couldn't pass them up. I wasn't going to pay an extra $80 just for a different color and the exact same shoe. I've actually started to dig the color, bright as shit, lots of compliments surprisingly (a little ball busting but F the haters) and they are super comfortable.



Yea I have a different pair of shoes for every gym workout outfit lol i have a fetish with clothes and shoes


----------



## Gibsonator (May 22, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea I have a different pair of shoes for every gym workout outfit lol i have a fetish with clothes and shoes



lol me too man my shoe addiction is worse than a woman's


----------



## John Ziegler (May 22, 2017)

Those shoes are like big boobies 

Tro has to keep telling people "hello Im up here"


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 22, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Those shoes are like big boobies
> 
> Tro has to keep telling people "hello Im up here"



Dizzle I counted my tennis shoes and I have 15 pair lol


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Dizzle I counted my tennis shoes and I have 15 pair lol



You need an intervention!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 22, 2017)

I'm not even gonna say how many shoes I have, or shirts for that matter, lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm not even gonna say how many shoes I have, or shirts for that matter, lol



Tell us how many schmedium shirts u have bro. Come on


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 22, 2017)

I'm a T-shirt collector. It's ridiculous. My wife screams at me cus I literally have over 100 t-shirts in three huge drawers.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (May 22, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm not even gonna say how many shoes I have, or shirts for that matter, lol



Ah shit come on tell us lol!!


----------



## trodizzle (May 23, 2017)

05/23/2017











That sweat's not from cardio...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 23, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ah shit come on tell us lol!!



shoes, 19 pair, shirts, somewhere around 100. I have a problem, I know.


----------



## trodizzle (May 24, 2017)

05/24/2017


----------



## trodizzle (May 25, 2017)

5/25/2017

Pinned today, 250mg test c, 225mg bold cyp + 0.5mg Anastrozole


----------



## Jin (May 26, 2017)

Your forearm is veinier than my cock. Good job.


----------



## trodizzle (May 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> Your forearm is veinier than my cock. Good job.



Ha! Can't wait to see what they look like once the bold cyp starts to kick in. I want that level of vascularity to move up my arms and into my chest, then I will be happy!


----------



## trodizzle (May 30, 2017)

Well, upper ass is killing me again. It seems to keep coming back as soon as I add in squats even at lighter weight, as soon as I do a leg day, the pain creeps back in and continues to get worse the more I do. I took a break a while back and the pain went away but it's back again.

So, for now, I have to take a break from those. I'm going to keep my schedule the same but on the days I would work quads/hamstrings I'm just going to do either my MaxTrainer or StairMaster aka cardio which still gets me a bit of a leg workout but doesn't seem to aggravate whatever I keep ****ing up. Not sure what this is but it just won't go away, or it goes away for a bit then as soon as I add in this type of work it comes back.

Just something I have to workaround. It seems to be a chronic pain in the maximus muscle that really hurts when I stand stationary, walk, or even when laying down in the bed. It's quite annoying...


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 2, 2017)

6/2/2017

Week 2, pin 4 of my cycle was yesterday. 18 weeks to go!


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 5, 2017)

6/5/2017

Week 3, pin 5 today.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

Who's doing your diet bud?
And what's your cycle ?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh btw bud your going great!!! Keep up your hard work...you need to rub off on me a little I need your help!!


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 5, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Who's doing your diet bud?
> And what's your cycle ?



Doing my own diet.
500 mg test cyp, 450 mg bold cyp, 1mg Anastrozole (per week) for 20 weeks.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> Doing my own diet.
> 500 mg test cyp, 450 mg bold cyp, 1mg Anastrozole (per week) for 20 weeks.



Cool I've never done any bold Cyp before...you think it's working pretty good so far?


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 5, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Cool I've never done any bold Cyp before...you think it's working pretty good so far?



From what I understand, it takes a bit to kick in, I felt a bit stronger today but it could just be mental. I was told to watch for it around week 4 or so, so we will see. I don't really feel anything majorly different yet. It's my first time running it as well.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> From what I understand, it takes a bit to kick in, I felt a bit stronger today but it could just be mental. I was told to watch for it around week 4 or so, so we will see. I don't really feel anything majorly different yet. It's my first time running it as well.



Yes I've heard the same things about it myself be never have tried it,I may try it this fall with some npp and test


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> From what I understand, it takes a bit to kick in, I felt a bit stronger today but it could just be mental. I was told to watch for it around week 4 or so, so we will see. I don't really feel anything majorly different yet. It's my first time running it as well.



Right now I'm on Test E Npp and Anavar  week 10 I'm like 8 weeks to go.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 5, 2017)

Have you ever used any Anavar?


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 6, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Have you ever used any Anavar?



I have not, besides my one test/tren run, this is my only other cycle.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> I have not, besides my one test/tren run, this is my only other cycle.



You ran tren first cycle?

for crossfit?


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> You ran tren first cycle?
> 
> for crossfit?



Ha! You know it! It was sort of a baby cycle, small amounts of tren on top of TRT. So in essence, this cycle is my first real cycle.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 6, 2017)

trodizzle said:


> I have not, besides my one test/tren run, this is my only other cycle.



Well i wish I could use tren,but cant


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 6, 2017)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well i wish I could use tren,but cant



I won't again, horrible backne on that shit. Not going down that road again. Live and learn.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 12, 2017)

6/12/2017

Week 4, Pin 7 today.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2017)

How's the boldenone treating you? Just picked up a bunch for September's run.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

Cycle week 8 Started today.

Current pics:


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looking ripped.
Keep it up!


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2017)

That's some serious changing you have made to your body Diz. Keep the Gain Train moving down the tracks.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 10, 2017)

Looking good Dizz.  Keep at it.  Nice transformation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice work dizzle !


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Nice work dizzle !



Thanks homie.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 10, 2017)

One of the best transformations I've ever seen.

Looking real good my man.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 10, 2017)

Just checking it man!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 10, 2017)

1 month ban for wearing bitch mittens. 

 Besides the tampons in your hands, good work dizz


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 21, 2017)

Cycle week 9.

Current back:






Legs (casual shot while out shopping with the wifey yesterday):





Just a frame of reference, this was me in 2005 @ about 315:





46-48" waist jeans. Dead sexy eh?:


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 7, 2017)

Week 12 of my cycle.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2017)

Your transformation is awesome man. Truly inspiring stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## BigJohnny (Aug 8, 2017)

Hell of a job dizzle, good work!


----------

